# Need to make exema soap



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

My daughter has terrible exema, and I'm very dissatisfied with all the soaps I can buy (even the ones marketed for exema!) because everything makes it worse. So, I think I need to make some soap. :dance: Things that help her skin: olive oil, ground oatmeal (in the bath, usually), goat's milk. I was thinking a goatsmilk soap with half olive oil and half lard for the fats? If I wanted to put in the oatmeal, I would add it at the trace stage, right? Anybody know of a soap recipe like that? I have never made soap before, if I am getting in over my head somebody please tell me. :hobbyhors


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

My daughter also has a killer case of eczema. We've found that as long as the skin isn't broken a nice salt scrub does wonders. Also, tamanu oil applied directly to the skin has resulted in terrific overnight changes. What I haven't noticed helping is any one particular soap recipe; handmade of course is milder than the commercial, but overall the salt has been most effective for us.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Emu oil can do wonders for eczema, but it's quite costly, so I'd suggest using it directly on the skin so you can leave it on. Soap is a wash off product, so you will not have all the benefits of emu when used in soap.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you... I will look into that, I am at the "I'll try anything" point, so I really appreciate it.  Though, the problem is, she is two, and needs washing frequently... so, soap is still a major problem. I tried cleaning her roman style once (apply olive oil, scrape off oil, dirt comes with it), it actually really helped her skin but she was one greasy baby, and it's impossible to wash her hair that way. Very frustrating... :grump:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

If you go with the oatmeal in soap, use collodial oatmeal or oatmeal baby food so it isn't so scratchy.

I make a Milk Neem Castile that is 80% Olive Oil, 10% Neem Oil & 10% Lard that seems to work well for customers with eczema. (all my soaps are from 100% Jersey milk & cream)

Although I agree that a leave-on product and change of diet seems to have longer lasting affects.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

The scrub would work wonderfully for her, I'd think. Exfoliate the dirt off, salt would do some healing work and the oils moisturize. You could add a bit of shredded soap to the mixture if you're worried about getting her clean.

If you go the oatmeal route, Cyn's suggestion should be followed.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Try using a pine tar soap. DD (now 21) has atopic dermatitis and it really seems to help. When she was little and it would get really bad the only relief I found was Bag Balm. We try to avoid excessive environmentas chemicals. Recently we found she was gluten and dairy intolerant. That knowledge I wish I had known years ago. 

Dietarily she eats plenty of high vegetable oil foods: avacados, nuts, olive oil, salmon oil etc and that seems to help as well. She supplements stress B complex and D3. Gentle exfoliation helps to keep her skin from thickening and becoming crusty. It's a miserable thing. Benedryl seems to help when she has an "attack".


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Different soaps work differently for different people, I have some for whom pine tar works great, yet it bothers some others. Some people like the oatmeal based soaps, for others it it too rough. My son loves witch hazel soap - yet it will break me out. I've also heard of good results from neem oil, but haven't tried it yet or know personally anyone who does.

If you decide to make pine tar soap, be prepared to work fast, it really accelerates trace - and the bars become very hard quickly so you need to cut them within 14-24 hours of pouring.

Dawn


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome... I will have to make small batches and try them out, I think. And if nothing else, my husband will use any soap that doesn't smell like flowers, and not care. :baby04: So my experiments won't go to waste. Now to find some lye, I suppose...


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Our neighbor made a lotion with nettles and he said it worked well. He also likes our goatmilk soap, I believe he tried the kind with lard but i'd have to check on that.


----------



## cherlyndria (Sep 12, 2007)

I just give the oatmeal milk & honey soap to my grandsons Mom, because his little brother has it bad.. and it really helped with it.. in fact I need to get on the stick and send them some more..lol


----------



## ilovetodig (Apr 15, 2007)

My grandaughter has horrible eczema and we have tried EVERYTHING, with very little success until she finally found out what she is allergic to and sticks to a wheatless, dairyless, soyless diet as much as possible. I bought her some goat milk, unscented, coconut oil soap; the doctor gave her some new external hydrating oil and she tries to watch what she eats and has had some relief. Also when it is really bad, all that helps is antibiotics and steroids. This has been an eighteen year problem (she also has severe asthma) and we have found that treating the cause of the eczema (which is internal) rather than the result (the skin) helps more than anything. That doesn't mean that you shouldn't treat the skin, just that finding out what the cause is is also most important. She has been to many doctors in her life with very little improvement so it can be a huge problem both cosmetically--important to a teen-ager and from a comfort standpoint. I hope and pray that you find a combination that works for her. Also they recently found out that she is allergic to nearly all animals and they had cats in the house all her life. She is in college now and not living at home so that may be partially responsible for her improvement. Her initial allergy tests did not show allergies to dogs or cats, but recent ones did. Keep trying and good luck.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

You know, I think that dd's eczema may be a little different... she has very few food allergies, but is very sensitive to things she touches (soap, lotion, laundry detergent, plants...). We have it mostly undercontrol, most of the time, but I am beginning to suspect she is allergic to soy. Have been cutting back since I am pregnant again, and whammo, better skin on Captain Rashy. So much for the pediatrician, he is still convinced it is a milk allergy, despite the fact that it got WORSE when we eliminated all dairy products!  Will be making soap this weekend, I will let y'all know how it turns out. :baby04: Here's to finding a way to wash this child that doesn't make her itch!


----------



## lynpea (Feb 11, 2003)

Fish oils. A good quality fish oil will help the excema greatly. Our 2 year old was covered with it...due to a soy allergy..... and within three days it was gone. Really. Poor kid had it from birth all over his little head and legs. But it is all gone. When I see it start to flare up he goes back on it and it's gone.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Applied internally or externally? I have been trying to give her fish oil, but she keeps spitting it out. Seems to work when I can get it in her, but...


----------



## Fifilaflea (Sep 28, 2007)

I had psoriasis real bad for years myself, not the same I know but then I had dermatitis because I was allergic to the soap ingredients. I haven't had exema luckily. I was making soap with the emu oil until I found out they killed them to extract their oil. I found out about Kukui nut oil which is from a nut in Hawaii and some people are finding it really helps and improves the skin and you can use it in soap but it's expensive to make in soap. You can use it straight on the skin. I think if I'm not mistaken the company I ordered it from was www.oilsofaloha.com


----------



## Fifilaflea (Sep 28, 2007)

http://oilsofaloha.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=21 ok I see he no longer carries the large bottle I used to buy but this is it and he got pricey since


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

marusempai said:


> Applied internally or externally? I have been trying to give her fish oil, but she keeps spitting it out. Seems to work when I can get it in her, but...


Try fish oil capsules


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Fifilaflea said:


> I was making soap with the emu oil until I found out they killed them to extract their oil.


Actually, the raise and kill emu for the wonderful meat (much like a hog farm or cattle ranch). The oil is a wonderful by-product. I believe in honoring the animal and using as many parts as I can.


----------



## Fifilaflea (Sep 28, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Actually, the raise and kill emu for the wonderful meat (much like a hog farm or cattle ranch). The oil is a wonderful by-product. I believe in honoring the animal and using as many parts as I can.


Absolutely if it is a matter of them using the entire bird.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Roseâs Eczema Soap
I have heard that pine tar soap is good for eczema and psoriasis but since I donât care for that scent, I have found another recipe that works well. Everyone that tries it, loves it. (One of my favorite bars.)

16 oz. avocado oil
10 oz. almond oil
8 oz. jojoba oil
8 oz. shea butter
32 oz. coconut oil
28 oz. palm oil

14 oz. lye (6% superfat)
38 oz. water 

Mix at 100Â°F.

submitted by Rose C.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

You might also look into unrefined (fair trade, of course!) shea butter. I have read several places that people have found using it directly helpful.


----------

